# Back tension or trigger



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

Thumb release.


----------



## Chipalexander (Mar 30, 2017)

Shoot a hinge before bad habits and TP occurs. IMO its the most natural way coming from a fingers shooter in terms of shot process and timing.


----------



## Glad2BNico (Mar 22, 2021)

How serious does she want to be? My wife just enjoys time in the backyard shooting together. No pressure, just fun. I hooked her up with a index/trigger release. I've got a tension-activated release if she ever expresses interest in getting serious, but until then, the trigger is just simpler.


----------

